# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  Gpg Dragon 2.12 rev1 Update Ready

## mohamed73

> *What,s New 
> MTK 6252 GD27Q64 
> Flash\Format Support
> Add N25W64 Support* *Important:You Need Select Boot to 3.1108*!

 *Model Name : BUS X1*  

> *Initializing...
>  DA_LIB_VER_4.0.3.2
>  It is sensing the pinout fast,please hold on the phone Power key
>  RXD=22  TXD=23
>  Connecting...Please hold on the POWER key until the red gauge is going...
>  Any errors please select another boot and try again.
>  BB:6252,    HardwareVer:8B00,    SoftwareVer:CC01
>  Loading boot...
>  INT_SYSRAM_BOOT test completed.
> ...

   *Gpg Dragon 2.12 rev1 Full Download Link Here*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ramzi36

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

